# (PICTURES ADDED)7th Annual South Florida Gathering 2017 (Nov 17-19)



## dougmays

****Keep Checking this first post for updates****

AttendeeSiteArrivalNotes@Tiki Guy121  @dougmays81  @bobcats11082  @JckDanls 0787  @carol506/@grumpa john85  @jarjarchef132  Gathering Site86  @nimrod84  @ojenny74  @Cuckoo414183  

Tim and Jane Bemiller @ Site 76
Don @orlandosmoking @ Site 80

Shared list of disposable items to bring and share

Plates ( sounds like we are set, @carol506  and @JckDanls 07 )
Utensils  ( plastic ) - @dougmays
Drink cups  ( cold & hot)
ICE ( we can NEVER have enough) - @bobcats110 & 

 dougmays

Paper napkins - @bobcats110
Garbage bags - @bobcats110
Cleaning supply's ( sponges dish soap etc etc )

Snacks ( pretzels chips nuts etc etc  )
Soft drinks
Fire wood
Buns, Rolls ,Bread

Aluminum foil , plastic bags

Tables - Doug (4)

Tents/Canopies - Doug (Two 10x10's), @bobcats110  (One 10'x10')


*Friday Menu*
(Lunch-ish time) Low Country Boil 

 dougmays

(Dinner) - Smoked Ham, Scolloped Potatoes (@floridasteve )
*Saturday Menu*
Breakfast - Many items provided by 

 carol506

Lunch/Dinner
- Wings 

 carol506

- Dutch Oven Mac&Cheese @ojenny
- Jalaeno Popper Stuffed Chicken Thighs 

 dougmays

- Seafood Gumbo @smokinal (Lunch time)
- ~ Around 4-5pm - Ribs from friendly competition and Cocktail Hour
- Cornbread soufflé @nimrod (Dinner time)
- Dutches Wicked Baked Beans - @orlandosmoking
- Brocoli Salad OR Ham and Pea Soup - Charlotte
- Chicken Wings - 

 carol506

- Oyster Stuffing and Ramen Salad - @bobcats110
- Twice baked potatoes - @ega-q 

Friendly Competitions
Cocktail - 

 dougmays
 , 

 tiki guy
, @ega-q 
Ribs (4pm turn-in time) - @grumpa john , 

 dougmays
 , 

 JckDanls 07
 , @orlandosmoking, @cuckoo4141


----------



## tiki guy

*  NICE !         I would say the later date Nov 17-18  Let me know ASAP , Myself & Miss Karin along with Jason/Mike who want to camp this time and do some Country Ham ....   Thanks Doug ! *


----------



## dougmays

Hey everyone, just wanted to check in because i see spots are starting to get booked the weekend we are planning to do the November Gathering....did anyone book already? If not we might want to jump on this today! 













Screen Shot 2017-04-17 at 10.06.31 AM.png



__ dougmays
__ Apr 17, 2017


----------



## dougmays

Correction: I went ahead and booked sites 81 and 87 (Gathering Site) for Friday November 17th through Sunday November 19th


----------



## tiki guy

Doug......do you mean NOVEMBER 17 ,18,19 ?

I have been waiting for you to confirm the dates ..... ( you had said Nov 10Th & 11Th OR the Nov. 17,18,19 )  been watching waiting for the date to be set ......now if its NOVEMBER 17 18 19 .......I will  I will reserve ASAP........

Let me know ......................................  it will 4 of us coming


----------



## dougmays

LOL! Sorry, yes i meant Nov 17-19....i had Spring Gathering on the mind :)


----------



## dougmays

This is also the weekend of Keith's birthday so we might have to get creative with some kind of BBQ Birthday Cake :)


----------



## tiki guy

Booked !   November 17TH & 18TH   Me Miss Karin Site 121  Jason & Mike as well ........................

Now that leaves me plenty of time to figure out what to smoke ... Thanks Doug


----------



## dougmays

I messed up and stole Keith's spot (87), thinking it was the gathering site (88). He and i will work that out but the sucky part is we lost 88...so we might have to change it up and "gather" at 86. I'll keep watching the Reserve America site and if anyone else can keep an eye out for 88 opening that'd be great!


----------



## sunerylander

Am I too late for this?

Too bad


----------



## dougmays

SuneRylander said:


> Am I too late for this?
> 
> Too bad


Not at all @SuneRylander! Come on out and camp with us or just come for the day Saturday if you want. Where are you located?


----------



## dougmays

Let me correct myself @SuneRylander  ....i was thinking you were posting about the gathering we are having this weekend in Sebring. This gathering will be this coming November so still alot of time to plan! We'd love to have you


----------



## dougmays

Carol and John just booked 86 and 85


----------



## carol506

Doug I thought Keith had 87 and 86 was to be gathering site.  Anyway we are aready planning what to fix for Nov menu. If large group I will defintely need more help and more pots going for breafast.


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> Doug I thought Keith had 87 and 86 was to be gathering site. Anyway we are aready planning what to fix for Nov menu. If large group I will defintely need more help and more pots going for breafast.


That's correct Keith has 87 and 86 will be the gathering site.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Hey Doug,

Glad to see things turned out ok for the spring GTG.  Where is the one in November being held?


----------



## JckDanls 07

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> Glad to see things turned out ok for the spring GTG.  Where is the one in November being held?



It will be at the same place...  Highlands Hammock State Park in Sebring ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

carol506 said:


> Doug I thought Keith had 87 and 86 was to be gathering site.  Anyway we are aready planning what to fix for Nov menu. If large group I will defintely need more help and more pots going for breafast.



If the flat top griddles go on sale again this fall..  I'm going to get one hopefully before the gathering...  and I will bring it ...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> It will be at the same place...  Highlands Hammock State Park in Sebring ...



What he said:) are you coming Other Doug?? Lol


----------



## jammo

Have any of you come early or stayed extra days to tour the park? I have looked at the pics and it looks interesting.

Just trying to justify 450 miles each way in Nov .

Allen


----------



## carol506

We have camped there many times, beautiful walking trails and sometimes neat activities happening at the center.


----------



## dougmays

jammo said:


> Have any of you come early or stayed extra days to tour the park? I have looked at the pics and it looks interesting.
> 
> Just trying to justify 450 miles each way in Nov .
> 
> Allen



Last year on the last day I hike some of the trails out there very cool scenery out there! Not sure if it justifies a 450 Mile Drive but there is stuff to do at the park and I'm sure there might be some other water adventures you can do on the lake across the street


----------



## dougmays

I've updated post #1 with the current attendees and campsites. 

*For anyone new to the event this year*...As details and updates come about i'll try to update the very first post so you dont have to dig through the many pages of this thread (it'll get big) for important details. So keep checking back )

@jammo  , @SuneRylander, @JaxRmrJmr  - Go ahead and take a look at Highlands Hammocks website as well as some of our previous events (including this past weekend) and try to get a site! Also some of us in Tent sites can share space with you as well. Just let us know :)

*This past weekend for a "mid-season" gathering*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ring-gathering-apr-28-30-w-pics-you-missed-it

*Last year's annual gathering*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ng-6th-annual-november-4th-6th-pictures-added


----------



## JckDanls 07

jammo said:


> Have any of you come early or stayed extra days to tour the park? I have looked at the pics and it looks interesting.
> 
> Just trying to justify 450 miles each way in Nov .
> 
> Allen



Allen...  cold weather in the middle of Nov. would be enough justification for me ...  :biggrin:...  I have stayed extra days there but really haven't toured the park though ... as others have said... if lucky they will have some kind of function that weekend or weekend before or after ... You'll probably already be in PCB so come on down ...


----------



## dougmays

Allen i did some quick looking around for you as far as attractions around the park

Map of local parks:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...F8&fb=1&om=0&mid=18XTSaUx0l0CDFxAzC48JAFMkSzk

Parks with photos

http://www.mysebring.com/215/Parks


----------



## jammo

dougmays said:


> Allen i did some quick looking around for you as far as attractions around the park
> 
> Map of local parks:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...F8&fb=1&om=0&mid=18XTSaUx0l0CDFxAzC48JAFMkSzk
> 
> Parks with photos
> 
> http://www.mysebring.com/215/Parks


Thank You

Allen


----------



## floridasteve

It's a great park, jammo!  Keith usually goes over a day early and stays a day longer.


----------



## bobcats110

I grabbed site 82.  We'll try this meeting people thing again in the fall.


----------



## dougmays

bobcats110 said:


> I grabbed site 82.  We'll try this meeting people thing again in the fall.


haha...good to hear @bobcats110! Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## jarjarchef

jammo said:


> Have any of you come early or stayed extra days to tour the park? I have looked at the pics and it looks interesting.
> 
> Just trying to justify 450 miles each way in Nov .
> 
> Allen



My wife and i have spoken with several people who absolutly love the park. Several trails and close to other attractions or short day trip things as well.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  so I ran a batch (35lbs) of snack sticks today...  got me wondering If I am bringing the smokehouse and running a batch at the Gathering ??


----------



## dougmays

I'm down as long as we have the numbers to crank out sausage, etc.without making it a full time job :)


----------



## dougmays

Just giving a little bump for visibility :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

sounds like a good idea ...   BUMP


----------



## nimrod

I'm in for helping with the SS.

 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

Craig...  don't you have a stuffer too ??


----------



## nimrod

Yes I do, 5 lbs Gander stuffer. I also have the small SS tube for it. I'll be happy to bring it to the gathering.

Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

so far sounding like we could use it...  I'll bring mine as well ...


----------



## jarjarchef

Been a very busy couple months here. Forgot to post this. We got site 132, we arrive the 16th and leave the 19th. Most likely the same as the last couple years.
I will get there Thursday and leave Sunday.
Dad if he comes maybe Friday arrival, most likely Saturday and leave Sunday.
Charlyn it really depends on her class load, but arrive Saturday and leave Sunday is the plan.

I'll do what I normally do and pack a bunch of stuff and figure it out as I go. If there is anything spacific you want me to bring, make or show. Just ask and I'll figure something out.

Jeramy

P.S. This is all depending on my job and where I am. At this time I have been doing a temporary role as a promotion.  There may be options opening up for it to be a permanent promotion at antother location. If that happens it may change everything for me and time off options.


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Been a very busy couple months here. Forgot to post this. We got site 132, we arrive the 16th and leave the 19th. Most likely the same as the last couple years.
> I will get there Thursday and leave Sunday.
> Dad if he comes maybe Friday arrival, most likely Saturday and leave Sunday.
> Charlyn it really depends on her class load, but arrive Saturday and leave Sunday is the plan.
> 
> I'll do what I normally do and pack a bunch of stuff and figure it out as I go. If there is anything spacific you want me to bring, make or show. Just ask and I'll figure something out.
> 
> Jeramy
> 
> P.S. This is all depending on my job and where I am. At this time I have been doing a temporary role as a promotion. There may be options opening up for it to be a permanent promotion at antother location. If that happens it may change everything for me and time off options.


Well good luck on the potential promotion! Hope you can still make it! 

I've updated Page 1 with the table of attendees. Again, i'll be updating Page 1, Post #1 with up to date info about the gathering


----------



## SmokinAl

Judy & I should be able to make it on Saturday, Sunday the 19th is my birthday & I think we may have something going on here that day.

Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

well hell Al...  you'll have to come and celebrate with me..  mines the 18th ... 

Jeremy... if the promotion is a good thing.. I hope it all goes your way...


----------



## dougmays

Good Morning Everyone! Sorry i've been super busy and not on the forum much but wanted to give this  a little bump :)

Anyone have any suggestions/ideas for this years gathering of maybe something we haven't done before that could be fun for all? Any kind of competition? learning suggestions?  Ideas for a "large cook", meaning something like a whole pig, low country boil, clam "bake"? Just throwing ideas out:)

Can't wait!


----------



## dougmays

@Tiki Guy  - Should we have that Cocktail competition we've talked about in the past? :)


----------



## carol506

Yum!  John and I made our 1st batch of sausage stuffed in casings.  Not bad for beginners, no way to smoke however.  Dream of Nepas pepperoni chips, could eat a ton.


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> Yum! John and I made our 1st batch of sausage stuffed in casings. Not bad for beginners, no way to smoke however. Dream of Nepas pepperoni chips, could eat a ton.


Y'all have a cabinet smoker along with you Ceramic, right? Meet hooks and the A-Maze-N smoker you won :)


----------



## carol506

No cabinet smoker, just one like Keiths and a ceramic.


----------



## tiki guy

" Cocktails" ????

Why....yes.....YES   I will be happy to whip something and enjoy a "friendly competition"  a small tasting sample for everybody  My Favorite will be a 1940's original recipe Trader Vic's Mai-Tai  












maitai-copy.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Aug 4, 2017


----------



## dougmays

Tiki Guy said:


> " Cocktails" ????
> 
> Why....yes.....YES   I will be happy to whip something and enjoy a "friendly competition"  a small tasting sample for everybody  My Favorite will be a 1940's original recipe Trader Vic's Mai-Tai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maitai-copy.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tiki guy
> __ Aug 4, 2017


Yum! I have an idea for a Smoked and Grilled Mango Bourbon Lemonade :)


----------



## tiki guy

Doug I smoke water one time in a stainless steel bowl froze it in a ice tray and put in a friends drink I made him of his favorite Bourbon , he was shocked what a nice smoky flavor it added ...............................Now I have to do all the time when he comes by


----------



## dougmays

Tiki Guy said:


> Doug I smoke water one time in a stainless steel bowl froze it in a ice tray and put in a friends drink I made him of his favorite Bourbon , he was shocked what a nice smoky flavor it added ...............................Now I have to do all the time when he comes by


Haha, nice! I've made a smoked cherry, bourbon lemonade where you smoke cherries first, then blend up with triple sec, lemonade and bourbon with the cherries...that's good!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm get'n thirsty ..     :drool


----------



## griz400

would love to go, just 1 1/2 hr drive,but we are cruisin on the 11th,wifes bday, hope you all have fun......


----------



## nimrod

We reserved site 84, arriving Thurs leaving Sunday. Thanks for reminding me Carol, I thought I had already made our reservations.  

This will be the first campout with our new dog Sydney.

Craig


----------



## rdel90

So disappointed. I have a wedding in New Hampshire that weekend so I won't be able to attend. Next time, I'm in for sure!!


----------



## ojenny

Thanks to Carol for leading me in this direction! I believe I'm going to join the group for the weekend. Is there anything specific I need to do or bring? I don't have a smoker yet, so will contribute by way of DO Mac&Cheese


----------



## JckDanls 07

ojenny said:


> Thanks to Carol for leading me in this direction! I believe I'm going to join the group for the weekend. Is there anything specific I need to do or bring? I don't have a smoker yet, so will contribute by way of DO Mac&Cheese



Welcome to the forums...  your new addiction ... I am interested in watching the Mac + Cheese cook in the DO .. I know Craig cooks in them as well ... 

Are you camping ?? closest sites left are 80, 83, 137, 138 ...


----------



## dougmays

griz400 said:


> would love to go, just 1 1/2 hr drive,but we are cruisin on the 11th,wifes bday, hope you all have fun......





RDel90 said:


> So disappointed. I have a wedding in New Hampshire that weekend so I won't be able to attend. Next time, I'm in for sure!!


@griz400  and @RDel90, that's to bad y'all cannot make it but keep watching to see all the fun and try to join us next year! :)


nimrod said:


> We reserved site 84, arriving Thurs leaving Sunday. Thanks for reminding me Carol, I thought I had already made our reservations.
> 
> This will be the first campout with our new dog Sydney.
> 
> Craig


Sounds good Craig! Cant wait to meet Sydney. Maybe i'll bring Tacoma this year


ojenny said:


> Thanks to Carol for leading me in this direction! I believe I'm going to join the group for the weekend. Is there anything specific I need to do or bring? I don't have a smoker yet, so will contribute by way of DO Mac&Cheese


Welcome Jenny! Feel free to bring anything you'd like to cook but you dont have to bring anything as well. We'll have a bunch of smokers around if you need cook space or welcome to bring your own. As we get closer we'll talk more about a "menu" but we keep it pretty open and food just comes out throughout the event!


----------



## ojenny

Yes, I just booked site #74. I don't have a smoker yet because I can't make up my mind on which one I want.  I'm hoping I can learn some things from all of you on this event!  I am really excited!


----------



## dougmays

Awesome, we are filling up sites!! I'll put together a "meet your neighbor" map this weekend with people real names and sites (way cooler than name tags right?!)

@nimrod  (Craig) and @ojenny  (Jenny) i've got your info updated on the Page 1 Attendees table :)

Things are shaping  up for the biggest SFL Gathering yet!


----------



## tiki guy

OKAY ! 
Well its early enough , to finally do this ( we talk about it AFTER the gathering is over EACH YEAR) .....

Lets start a list going of what we need to bring , kick in for and do this years gathering .  What I mean is find out who wants to bring what ....

1. Paper products  plates , utensils , paper towels , cups 
2. Cleaning products  sponges dish soap towels 
3. Fire Wood , Ice ,Water ( bottled ) 

4. extra chairs , bags ,aluminum foil 
5. Breakfast stuff (to  help out )  Eggs , bacon ,sausages 

Anything else I'm forgetting ?      Doug & Keith , as well as a lot of other do a lot setting this up each year and it keeps getting better and BETTER


----------



## floridasteve

Good post!  I always try to bring some of most those items to pitch in.  If we all bring "some", no one was to bring all!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I still have some stuff (plates and such) from the last gathering..  gonna bring all that... will bring my usual 3 big tables and a EZ up .. I am so ready for this...  haven't took any vacation yet this year so I have 7 weeks to use... 

on a side note...

have some bad/sad news... We had to put Minnie down a few days ago... It seems she had cancer and not pneumonia..  she was only 7 years old ...  Obviously Charlotte is taking it pretty hard... She went and got a rescue dog (chihuahua) about a month ago .. So that helps a little ... 

Minnie and LuLu 













Mini and LuLu 002.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 12, 2017


----------



## tiki guy

Sorry to hear that Keith , give some hugs to Charlotte from us. 
Thanks FloridaSteve We enjoy the heck outta the gatherings love seeing everybody meeting new people and learning new tricks about smoking meats.....and EATING 

So sounds like if we all could just post what "disposables" ( ice paper products , cleaning stuff) to make sure we have enough ( we always bring ice no matter what ya can never have to much)

I guess a list can be added for any and all stuff we need or want we can check it off 

I'm up for what ever and looking forward to it ...........    













daily_picdump_1676_640_21.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Aug 13, 2017


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> I still have some stuff (plates and such) from the last gathering..  gonna bring all that... will bring my usual 3 big tables and a EZ up .. I am so ready for this...  haven't took any vacation yet this year so I have 7 weeks to use...
> 
> on a side note...
> 
> have some bad/sad news... We had to put Minnie down a few days ago... It seems she had cancer and not pneumonia..  she was only 7 years old ...  Obviously Charlotte is taking it pretty hard... She went and got a rescue dog (chihuahua) about a month ago .. So that helps a little ...
> 
> Minnie and LuLu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini and LuLu 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Aug 12, 2017



So sorry to hear about Minnie. She was such a sweet dog and will be missed. Very very sad news.


----------



## nimrod

Keith,

We are so sorry to hear this news, please let Charollet know we are thinking of her. I know how difficult this is as we lost Carly over the 4th of July Holiday. She became sick very fast, ended up as liver cancer. We were heartbroken to lose her.

Ann's friend was fostering a 7 month old Red Heeler mix. Sydney is our new companion. She is already learned the good stuff comes out of the smoker. Ann is already spoiling her.

Craig & Ann













IMG_20170722_095328371.jpg



__ nimrod
__ Aug 13, 2017


----------



## dougmays

So sorry to hear about Mini Keith!! Also about your and Ann's lose Craig :( 

Thanks for bringing up the disposables list Keith, i'll post it on the first post to keep track. I'll start off by volunteering paper plates. I'll get a few of those big stacks from Sam's. I'm looking forward to this Gathering as well!!

I'm also going to reach out today to our usual sponsors to check on donations for our various events and giveaways :)


----------



## carol506

Doug dont get plates, I still have tons left over. Probably 70-80.  Will bring 3 doz eggs, 3# bacon, potatoes and a sack chicken wings.


----------



## dougmays

Will 70-80 plates be enough for 10-20 of us for 2-4 days?


----------



## carol506

Keith said he still had plates so Im guessing we will be ok.  If not Walmart not far.  I'll volunteer to cook breakfast again, but will need assistants.  We are really looking forward to Smoke Out.

If y'all remember John had a hurt knee which will be replaced Sept 4th.  

Our friend, Gene will be joining us again also.


----------



## dougmays

I just wanna avoid Walmart trips so we can maximize the fun we are having :)

I'll bring plasticware then


----------



## tiki guy

Doug & Keith ......
Could one of you guys post a list of items we are willing to bring to "kick in"  so not only do we not need to run out to get more stuff ....but avoid having anybody shoulder the cost 

Plates ( sounds like we are set ) 
Utensils  ( plastic ) 

Drink cups  ( cold & hot) 
ICE ( we can NEVER have enough) 
Paper napkins

Garbage bogs
Cleaning supply's ( sponges dish soap etc etc )

Snacks ( pretzels chips nuts etc etc  ) 
Soft drinks 
Fire wood 
Buns, Rolls ,Bread 

Aluminum foil , plastic bags 

I know I'm forgetting something ......BUT its early and IF we get on it now and have a list of who's bring what or see something is not being covered 

Just trying to help out  each year it gets better and bigger I want to avoid any problems and keep "The Gathering" a fun and great place where we all come together and pitch in     

Feel free to add anything I may have missed that we should bring and make sure we don't forget


----------



## dougmays

Tiki Guy said:


> Doug & Keith ......
> Could one of you guys post a list of items we are willing to bring to "kick in"  so not only do we not need to run out to get more stuff ....but avoid having anybody shoulder the cost
> 
> Plates ( sounds like we are set )
> Utensils  ( plastic )
> 
> Drink cups  ( cold & hot)
> ICE ( we can NEVER have enough)
> Paper napkins
> 
> Garbage bogs
> Cleaning supply's ( sponges dish soap etc etc )
> 
> Snacks ( pretzels chips nuts etc etc  )
> Soft drinks
> Fire wood
> Buns, Rolls ,Bread
> 
> Aluminum foil , plastic bags
> 
> I know I'm forgetting something ......BUT its early and IF we get on it now and have a list of who's bring what or see something is not being covered
> 
> Just trying to help out  each year it gets better and bigger I want to avoid any problems and keep "The Gathering" a fun and great place where we all come together and pitch in
> 
> Feel free to add anything I may have missed that we should bring and make sure we don't forget


I put a list on Page 1 in the first post but your list include more than mine, so updating that now :)


----------



## jarjarchef

Keith and Charlotte I am so sorry for your loss. It sucks having to put down a pet.

So no job change yet, but still talks. Time will tell.

Ill do as in the past, wait to see what is needed and fill in the gaps for meals. I will still plan on bringing my normal pantry box and other dry goods.

Breakfast items: ill bring some eggs, potatoes, bacon and other items I find interesting to contribute.... I might even be able to figure out a way to help cook, might need to show me how.....

Paper plates sound to be covered, but we can also look at smaller ones for snacks or desserts. Also if you plan on making a soup or something that needs a bowl, bring the bowls and spoons, just a thought.

Ill have at least the same setup I have had the past couple years. Looking at maybe getting a couple more 10x10 tents, we shall see.

As was offered last year. If there is anything you would like me to demo/teach (does not have to be BBQ related) let me know. I am working on a larger sous vide cook chamber, so I can do a whole brisket this year, not the little partial one like last year.

The plastic boxes and containers I have brought in the past. How many need more? If none are needed, I wont bring many, just a few for event things that can be tossed at the end if needed.

Cocktail comp sounds fun. I will have to see what I can come up with for that one. Does it have to have a smoked component or is anything game. I would prefer anything, but can smoke something if needed.

Other food cooking comps, I am game. If we are doing ribs just need to know, so I can preorder mine a Sonny's. If dessert, ill see what candy I can find to throw in a bowl.

I am looking forward to the event, just has been a crazy year for us, so not much activity on SMF.

Jeramy


----------



## dougmays

I would say the cocktails can be anything, dont necessarily need to be grilled/smoked.

As for supplies i'll have my normal Two 10'x10' canopies and 4 foldable tables with leg risers. Also i'll have my trailer smoker for anyone to use.


----------



## floridasteve

Can't wait!


----------



## bobcats110

carol506 said:


> Keith said he still had plates so Im guessing we will be ok. If not Walmart not far. I'll volunteer to cook breakfast again, but will need assistants. We are really looking forward to Smoke Out.
> 
> If y'all remember John had a hurt knee which will be replaced Sept 4th.
> 
> Our friend, Gene will be joining us again also.


Carol - count me in to help with breakfast.


----------



## bobcats110

> Shared list of disposable items to bring and share
> 
> ICE ( we can NEVER have enough)
> Paper napkins
> 
> Garbage bogs
> Tents/Canopies - Doug (Two 10x10's)


Put me down for some ice, napkins, trash bags and we have one 10x10.


----------



## dougmays

bobcats110 said:


> Put me down for some ice, napkins, trash bags and we have one 10x10.


Will do! Thanks @bobcats110

Also received some vac bags from @Lisa B  from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited last week! Lisa has supported this gathering with her donations each year and we are very thankful! Her products are great and we usually use every bit of them to package up our projects at the gathering! Thank you Lisa!!













IMG_20170829_141717.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Sep 6, 2017


----------



## dougmays

...oh and BTW more goodies coming soon :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal...  Thanks Lisa B we really appreciate everything you do for the Gathering...  and the Forums for that matter ...  As Doug said..  we use them for our left overs and there are usually plenty of them ... 

getting closer every day and a I am so ready for a vacation...


----------



## SmokinAl

Hey Doug & Keith, you guys better call Highlands Hammock Park to see if they will be open in November.

Irma pretty much destroyed the park & they have said they are closed until further notice.

They also cancelled any events that were set for Sept. & Oct.

Al


----------



## dougmays

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Doug & Keith, you guys better call Highlands Hammock Park to see if they will be open in November.
> 
> Irma pretty much destroyed the park & they have said they are closed until further notice.
> 
> They also cancelled any events that were set for Sept. & Oct.
> 
> Al


Oh wow...i had no idea. I'll call today and see what i can find out. Thanks for the heads up Al!


----------



## dougmays

So i called HH and no answer, i'll try again in a couple hours but guessing nobody will be at the guard shack. 

As Al said, all events in Sept and Oct have been cancelled, no mention yet of November

https://www.floridastateparks.org/alert/Highlands-Hammock

Current Park Closures in FL also lists HH

https://floridastateparks.org/content/storm-information

I tried their Facebook page but doesn't seem to be updated often and the last post was from before the hurricane.

I'll keep trying to get in contact.

IF we have to relocate this year...any suggestions? I'm hoping it doesnt come down to that as its not to far in the future and we've all already made our plans :/


----------



## cuckoo4141

Well we were, are, might be in Site #83 pending the out come.


----------



## dougmays

That's great @Cuckoo4141! I"ll update the first page with your information!.

Let's hope that the park is able to get cleaned up and opened by then!


----------



## tiki guy

Oh Man ! 
Fingers Crossed


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok...  2 months and counting (hurry up) ...   are we doing any friendly comps ??  

The above is what I had on draft... was gonna post last night ...  now it may not matter....  

will start looking around for plan B


----------



## SmokinAl

Well if the park is closed, the community I live in has over 200 RV sites. And it's only about 3 miles from HH Park. I don't know if they would all be booked in Nov., but I doubt it. The spots are very large & while you stay here you have all the access to the entire community. Including pool, fitness center, pool room, tennis, etc. The bathrooms & shower facilities are like a Country Club. There is also a laundry room. It may be another option.

Al


----------



## nimrod

Lake Louisa state park in Clermont may be a option. If we choose another SP our reservation money can be transferred.
Craig


----------



## dougmays

SmokinAl said:


> Well if the park is closed, the community I live in has over 200 RV sites. And it's only about 3 miles from HH Park. I don't know if they would all be booked in Nov., but I doubt it. The spots are very large & while you stay here you have all the access to the entire community. Including pool, fitness center, pool room, tennis, etc. The bathrooms & shower facilities are like a Country Club. There is also a laundry room. It may be another option.
> 
> Al





nimrod said:


> Lake Louisa state park in Clermont may be a option. If we choose another SP our reservation money can be transferred.
> Craig


Both great options....

Al - What is the name of it i'll give a call and get some info, maybe they'll work out a deal if we get a bunch of spots together? Pool sounds awesome after a long day of BBQ haha

Craig - i'll check out Lake Louisa

Input from anyone else about the 2 above locations or something else? I'm going to call HH again today to see if i can get ahold of anyone.

Keith - I'm  up for comps...As of now we've talked about Ribs and Cocktails...i'm IN for both. Do we want to do anything else? Less is more in my opinion


----------



## SmokinAl

dougmays said:


> Both great options....
> 
> Al - What is the name of it i'll give a call and get some info, maybe they'll work out a deal if we get a bunch of spots together? Pool sounds awesome after a long day of BBQ haha
> 
> Craig - i'll check out Lake Louisa
> 
> Input from anyone else about the 2 above locations or something else? I'm going to call HH again today to see if i can get ahold of anyone.
> 
> Keith - I'm  up for comps...As of now we've talked about Ribs and Cocktails...i'm IN for both. Do we want to do anything else? Less is more in my opinion


Here is a little about the place. http://www.hometownamerica.com/Tanglewood/Amenities

The person to talk to would be Cheyenne, at 863-402-1500.

Al


----------



## orlandosmoking

Lake Louisa Park is also on the closed due to storm list. 
Also wonder if Tanglewood is gonna be ok with tents.


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm not sure about the tents, but under the circumstances I would think they would allow them.

Your just going to have to call Cheyenne.

Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

Could always fall back on Fish Eating Creek (maybe) ...


----------



## dougmays

Al - I'll give them a call later today...been a crazy busy week at work and today as well. But i'll find out what they have available

Keith - I dont know...in my opinion they kind of peed in our cheerios to many times (excuse my language haha)....but i dont want this even to falter so if we have to thats an option


----------



## dougmays

SmokinAl said:


> Here is a little about the place. http://www.hometownamerica.com/Tanglewood/Amenities
> 
> The person to talk to would be Cheyenne, at 863-402-1500.
> 
> Al


i'll call Cheyenne later today and see if they would be up for taking a BBQ Refugee group :)


----------



## floridasteve

Gee, never thought of hurricane damage. [emoji]128545[/emoji]


----------



## gmc2003

Just a wild thought It's gonna be sunny and 86 this weekend. Come up to VT. That's gotta be close to normal Florida weather.

Chris


----------



## JckDanls 07

gmc2003 said:


> Just a wild thought It's gonna be sunny and 86 this weekend. Come up to VT. That's gotta be close to normal Florida weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris



Hell Boss..  that's winter weather..  BBRRRRRRRR


----------



## dougmays

Been a crazy week here with work, hurricane unpacking, prepping for a bbq comp tomorrow...i'm gonna call Monday both places and see what the deal is


----------



## dougmays

gmc2003 said:


> Just a wild thought It's gonna be sunny and 86 this weekend. Come up to VT. That's gotta be close to normal Florida weather.
> 
> Chris


That does sound lovely! I dont mind some cold weather


----------



## floridasteve

Where's the comp at tomorrow?


----------



## gmc2003

dougmays said:


> That does sound lovely! I dont mind some cold weather


I really hope you guys find a place after all that you've been through. Enjoy the camaraderie, food, and just a break from reality. Wish I lived closer.

Chris


----------



## JckDanls 07

gmc2003 said:


> dougmays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does sound lovely! I dont mind some cold weather
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope you guys find a place after all that you've been through. Enjoy the camaraderie, food, and just a break from reality. Wish I lived closer.
> 
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...


Attend the Pa Gathering...  closer than we are ...


----------



## pc farmer

JckDanls 07 said:


> Attend the Pa Gathering... closer than we are ...


Yup.  I have one the first weekend in October.


----------



## gmc2003

I would love to unfortunately I believe that's the start of archery season here. My co-worker uses all his vacation time during the Oct - Nov time frame, and one of us has to be at the plant. Maybe next year I can make plans in advance. Thanks for the offer

Chris


----------



## carol506

Let us know about Tanglewood.  If not I vote for Fisheating Creek.
Frank,glad you joining us, have missed camping with you.
Also we have added the tabletop Blackstone griddle to our cooking tools.  Will make breakfast for a crowd easier.  Keith are we doing sausae again?

John was finally able to get knee replaced the week of Irma, in fact we were locked in hospital during storm.  He is moving slow but progressing very well.


----------



## SmokinAl

According to this mornings paper, HH Park will be opening back up in a couple of weeks. They did cancel all events for Sept. & Oct., but are planning on opening the park in stages.

Apparently there are a lot of broken limbs that could fall on someone, and they need to be removed before they let anyone in. I'm sure the camping & RV area will be the first to get cleaned up.

Along with their buildings. I have a feeling that they will be operational in Nov. & it shouldn't affect the Gathering. Doug or Keith, I'm sure you should be able to reach someone at the park in the very near future, to confirm that they will be open & ready for guests in Nov.

Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good news Al, Thanks...  was kinda thinking they would make progress by Nov. ...As I know you will...  keep us posted of any new news ... 

Carol...  as for sausage/sticks and such ... I have a bunch of plywood pieces left from covering windows...  was thinking of making a mini smokehouse to bring ...  We will also have to order/get seasonings and casings ... was thinking just a smaller batch (about 4-6 whole butts) ...  if nothing else...  at least B'fast sausage ...


----------



## dougmays

SmokinAl said:


> According to this mornings paper, HH Park will be opening back up in a couple of weeks. They did cancel all events for Sept. & Oct., but are planning on opening the park in stages.
> 
> Apparently there are a lot of broken limbs that could fall on someone, and they need to be removed before they let anyone in. I'm sure the camping & RV area will be the first to get cleaned up.
> 
> Along with their buildings. I have a feeling that they will be operational in Nov. & it shouldn't affect the Gathering. Doug or Keith, I'm sure you should be able to reach someone at the park in the very near future, to confirm that they will be open & ready for guests in Nov.
> 
> Al


That's great news! i'll try calling them today and see if i can get ahold of anyone.


----------



## jarjarchef

Good to hear they might have HH up and running by then, I would think 2+ months later they would be in much better shape. They will have lots of fire wood to sell to those that don't bring it.

Kieth, I love the snack sticks that are made, but it turns out to be a lot of work for you. So my humble opinion is to keep a cap on the total amount that is made. Maybe only a couple batches. Breakfast sausage is a great idea! I can contribute however you feel is best. I can buy a butt or two, i can break down the butts, cash, spices, cure #1 & #2, etc..... Just let me know how I can help. My main concern is you will not get to sit back and enjoy yourself.

Looks like it will be lateral transfer for me around the time of the event. I am still planning on going, but never know.

Doug I may have to throw my cooks into your smoker. With some of the bad afternoon storms we have had here, my smoker has taken a beating and needs a lot of repairs. Contemplating on doing repairs, rebuilding from scratch or getting a small trailer. Not sure at this time. Money is tight with the wife's Jeep build going on now.


----------



## cuckoo4141

Your right Carol. Been to long. Will be nice to just "sit back and enjoy yourself" as mentioned above. Keeping an eye and ear out and will be happy to provide any extra goods that may be needed.


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Good to hear they might have HH up and running by then, I would think 2+ months later they would be in much better shape. They will have lots of fire wood to sell to those that don't bring it.
> 
> Kieth, I love the snack sticks that are made, but it turns out to be a lot of work for you. So my humble opinion is to keep a cap on the total amount that is made. Maybe only a couple batches. Breakfast sausage is a great idea! I can contribute however you feel is best. I can buy a butt or two, i can break down the butts, cash, spices, cure #1 & #2, etc..... Just let me know how I can help. My main concern is you will not get to sit back and enjoy yourself.
> 
> Looks like it will be lateral transfer for me around the time of the event. I am still planning on going, but never know.
> 
> Doug I may have to throw my cooks into your smoker. With some of the bad afternoon storms we have had here, my smoker has taken a beating and needs a lot of repairs. Contemplating on doing repairs, rebuilding from scratch or getting a small trailer. Not sure at this time. Money is tight with the wife's Jeep build going on now.


Sure, your more than welcome to use my smoker and that goes for anyone else at the event...let's load'er up! It makes for good pictures!

Jeramy - I would love to see a Boston Butt de-boning and/or breakdown demo....this is something i haven't quite mastered yet. I'll donate a butt or 2 for snack stick making, demo or anything else if we need meat. 

Forum Administrative Note: Today at Noon CST the forum may or may not go down because they are doing upgrades and switching to a new platform. I'm not sure if they made a general announcement that i might have missed but if not just wanted to let my people's know :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  now that the new platform is up and running we can start posting again...  

Jeremy.. I don't mind making sticks..  actually I try to use it as a tutorial for those that have never made them before or even seen them made ... 

Getting closer every day... I see PA is having their Gathering this weekend... So glad everything came together for them to get one up and running... I guarantee they will be holding one yearly from now on... that's how much fun these gatherings are... So those of you that have never attended one of these gatherings (no matter where it's held) and have been contemplating on going to one...  Do yourself a favor and attend one...  you'll be glad you did ... The knowledge at these events is unbelievable .. 

I believe Charlotte will be making a ham and been soup with any of my left over Maple Bourbon Ham from Friday night for Saturday ...


----------



## nimrod

Good to see we are up and running again. After this hurricane season we could all use some down time.
Keith, I'll be happy to help out with the meat sticks.
Craig


----------



## cuckoo4141

Down time? What's that? Must be nice having one of those cushy office jobs. Haven't had a day off this week and was called in this morning at 4:00...  Cha Ching! :)
I'm with Craig though. Will be nice to relax a bit.


----------



## nimrod

Frank,
 Been a heck of a storm season for many of us this year.
 This will make the time at the fall gathering that much sweeter. Got a chicken in the smoker for dinner tonight. Had left over smoked chicken salad in my plans for lunch, Ann snapped me back to reality, company coming over soon.
Craig


----------



## dougmays

Hey Everyone, Glad to see the Forum Upgrade is done...now back to planning! :) I'm going to call HH today to see if they'll be open for our gathering. 

Hopefully everyone is still a full-go for this!


----------



## ojenny

FYI - Sharon Gibson (new member) is coming and is in site #73.  She is a master at smoking and cast iron cooking...


----------



## yogi727

Hi, I have site #73, Thursday to Sunday for this event.


----------



## nimrod

We are still in!
Yogi, welcome to the group.
Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yes..  Yogi..  welcome to the group..  since your a master at smoking maybe we can learn a few things... 

To those that are still debating if they want to come...  there's still some sites available with...   #78 and 80 being the closest ... At the moment it's looking up to be the biggest yet ...


----------



## dougmays

yogi727 said:


> Hi, I have site #73, Thursday to Sunday for this event.



Glad to have you Yogi! I'll update Page 1 with your information


----------



## dougmays

Moderators and Owners of the site are still ironing out kinks in the new platform, i just realized I can no longer quickly edit the attendee list on Page 1 without writing HTML code so i've reached out to the Mods about it....stay tuned


----------



## SmokinAl

Judy & I will probably swing by Sat around noon.
Haven't decided what to bring yet, thinking maybe some seafood gumbo.
Something to snack on in the afternoon.
Al


----------



## dougmays

Seafood Gumbo sounds awesome Al! 

Can't wait for this...not to far off!


----------



## dougmays

I've tried a few times calling HH to confirm that all, or atleast the facilities we need will be operational. According to the website they are back open but some repairs are still in the works. I'll keep trying


----------



## SmokinAl

In yesterdays paper, it said they were open now, & they have a large crew in there now. I think the buildings may have suffered some damage and they are opening up the park in stages. The tram is running & I assume they are working on the campgrounds. I think the guard shack at the gate was destroyed, but I'm sure in a few days you should be able to get thru to someone. If they had above ground phone lines, they may be down, because I know there was a lot of trees down. 
Al


----------



## dougmays

Good point, i'll give them a call Friday when i'm on the road down to Mulberry for Fine Swine


----------



## carol506

bobcats110 said:


> Carol - count me in to help with breakfast.



Thanks for helping with breakfast duty.  We added a small Blackstone griddle so will be easier for potatoes and bacon, etc.


----------



## dougmays

Just a reminder of the Shared Supply List and who is currently bringing what, as well as what has not been accounted for yet:

Plates ( sounds like we are set, @carol506  and @JckDanls 07 ) 
Utensils  ( plastic ) - @dougmays
Drink cups  ( cold & hot) 
ICE ( we can NEVER have enough) - @bobcats110
Paper napkins - @bobcats110
Garbage bags - @bobcats110
Cleaning supply's ( sponges dish soap etc etc ) 

Snacks ( pretzels chips nuts etc etc  ) 
Soft drinks 
Fire wood 
Buns, Rolls ,Bread


----------



## floridasteve

So I assume we’re still on.  GREAT!  Can hardly wait.  I’m going to try to do a beef knuckle today.  If it turns out well, I may bring one with me.


----------



## dougmays

I'm going to try calling HH tomorrow and see if they answer


----------



## jarjarchef

You can count on me for plates, silverware and other dry goods. I will have my boxes of spices amd other pantry items as well. Ill have bottles of water and Diet Mountain Dew to offer. Maybe some beer too.
I will not be there most likely till Friday. Thursday is Charlyn's birthday, so it will be her day.
Was it ever settled on what we are doing meal wise Saturday?


----------



## carol506

I'm like Jeramy wondering about Saturday menu.  We are planning on doing wings.  Plus I will bring lots for breakfast.

Our friends Tim and Jane Bemiller want to join the group and have booked site 78.


----------



## SmokinAl

Judy & I plan on showing up between 11:00 AM & noon on Saturday with a crock pot full of seafood gumbo. I'll bring rice to go with it & bowls & spoons. It can be snacked on all afternoon, it will probably take a couple of hours to heat up, as we will make it on Friday & refrigerate it overnight.
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

I would say just make it a pot luck/ buffet type thing.. instead of making it a planned meal ... people just make whatever they want and set it out ... besides the friendly rib comp ... 

Seafood Gumbo sounds good Al... 

Always nice to have friends come along Carol... 

Started building the smaller smokehouse today...  already made a heat diffuser for it ... 

getting down to crunch time and I can't wait... haven't took any vacation yet this year ... so after we leave HH on Sunday I think we are gonna go to Lake Kissimmee State Park for a few days and do some fishing there... hoping like hell this weather breaks and cools off...


----------



## dougmays

hey all, been super busy over here so sorry for the lack of posting. As Keith said, potlock Saturday has always worked well for us. I'm not sure what i will cook yet, maybe a few beer can chickens?

For anyone interested we can do a Rib Contest, turn in time 4pm? 

And for the cocktail competition, serving and judging 2pm?

I'll bring Cornhole/Beanbag Toss...Keith are you bringing your boards as well as the Ring Toss game? 

Glad to hear we are still filling up campsites! This is looking to be the biggest one yet!

For those of us who will be there Friday, i can do a low country boil!


----------



## nimrod

Keith,
If we are making snack sticks do you want me to bring some casings or fixins?
Doug,
The Low Country boil sound great. The cocktail competition should be after the rib comp. Otherwise Jeremy will  again for sure!
Al, Gumbo is always a welcome dish! We'll have to talk about those English Muffins also. They looks so good.
 This year I will have my cornbread soufflé done in time for Saturday dinner, I missed the mark last year. That was a embarrassing rookie mistake that I wont repeat again. Another example of why the cocktail competition needs to be after dinner.
Craig


----------



## dougmays

nimrod said:


> Keith,
> Doug,
> The Low Country boil sound great. The cocktail competition should be after the rib comp. Otherwise Jeremy will  again for sure!
> This year I will have my cornbread soufflé done in time for Saturday dinner, I missed the mark last year. That was a embarrassing rookie mistake that I wont repeat again. Another example of why the cocktail competition needs to be after dinner.
> Craig



HAHA, good point on the cocktails Craig, we can do that later in the day :)


I have updated Page 1 Post 1 with updates from the last couple pages including building a menu for Saturday


----------



## orlandosmoking

Site 80


----------



## dougmays

@tiki guy  - Are y'all doing the country ham? Would that be a snack for Saturday?


----------



## JckDanls 07

carol506 said:


> I'm like Jeramy wondering about Saturday menu.  We are planning on doing wings.  Plus I will bring lots for breakfast.
> 
> *Our friends Tim and Jane Bemiller want to join the group and have booked site 78.*



Carol..  Are you sure they booked the right weekend ??  it's still showing site 78 is available for our weekend ...


----------



## carol506

When  checked their reservation site 76 is one cofirmed.  So 78 still available.


----------



## JckDanls 07

nimrod said:


> Keith,
> *If we are making snack sticks do you want me to bring some casings or fixins?*
> Doug,
> The Low Country boil sound great. The cocktail competition should be after the rib comp. Otherwise Jeremy will  again for sure!
> Al, Gumbo is always a welcome dish! We'll have to talk about those English Muffins also. They looks so good.
> This year I will have my cornbread soufflé done in time for Saturday dinner, I missed the mark last year. That was a embarrassing rookie mistake that I wont repeat again. Another example of why the cocktail competition needs to be after dinner.
> Craig



Craig..  some casings would be good if you have some...  seasonings as well...   I will have some of both and then we can choose what we want... can you bring your stuffer as well ??


----------



## dougmays

I'll update Page 1..So we have Don (

 orlandosmoking
 ) in 80 and Tim and Jane Bemiller in 76



 JckDanls 07
 - how many pork butts are we thinking? I can bring one or 2 to donate


----------



## bobcats110

Just for clarification, I'm bringing some ice, more than I would need for just us, but not bringing ALL the ice we all need.  :-)

ICE ( we can NEVER have enough) - @bobcats110
Paper napkins - @bobcats110
Garbage bags - @bobcats110

Also, is anyone else bringing kids?  I have a 9 and 5 and the 9 asked today of there would be any other kids there.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## carol506

John suggested someone buy a pig again and everyone contribute to the cost.


----------



## dougmays

bobcats110 said:


> Just for clarification, I'm bringing some ice, more than I would need for just us, but not bringing ALL the ice we all need.  :)
> 
> ICE ( we can NEVER have enough) - @bobcats110
> Paper napkins - @bobcats110
> Garbage bags - @bobcats110
> 
> Also, is anyone else bringing kids?  I have a 9 and 5 and the 9 asked today of there would be any other kids there.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone.



If i have room to fit another cooler in the back of my truck, which i should be able to, i'll bring more bags of ice as extras as well. We normally run down the road to re-stock on ice after the first day and cooler items get shifted around.

If we want to do a pig we need to get a consensus ASAP, i normally give my pig lady (yes i have a pig lady LOL) a couple months notice to see what her inventory is looking like.

I'm going to do Jalapeno popper stuffed chicken thighs as a snack/meal Saturday as well.


----------



## jarjarchef

I am game for a whole pig.

I'll kick in for that.

Doug if your Lady is not able too, let me know. We have several Spanish markets here locally I can check at. I know not the same as picking out your own pig, but it is an option.


----------



## dougmays

In all honestly, this time around i wouldnt have time to go pick one out with everything else i have going on over the next several months so if you can get a good price at a market near you that might work better. Generally i can get a 90-100lb'r from her for around $120-$140


----------



## nimrod

I'll bring my stuffer for sure. If someone brings the whole pig I'll chip in. Also plan on brings a butt along.
Craig


----------



## SmokinAl

I would chip in for a whole pig as well.
Al


----------



## carol506

Jeramy, would you please check with your markets for a pig as Dougs hands are full?

Of course we will pot $$ in the pot.


----------



## JckDanls 07

thinking the only problem is...  I believe Doug offered up smoker space for others to use..  a whole hog will take up the whole smoker ... see what Doug says...


----------



## jarjarchef

I will not have time to look for a whole hog until Thursday. 
So let me know what is wanted.


----------



## dougmays

jckdanls 07 said:


> thinking the only problem is...  I believe Doug offered up smoker space for others to use..  a whole hog will take up the whole smoker ... see what Doug says...



Hey all, sorry been a busy week! This is what i was going to say, I'm totally fine with doing the pig but it generally takes up most of my smoker as i also need to take the top rack out. I believe a few people were looking to use my smoker space on Saturday so that could cause issues.

I'm up for what the majority wants to do. We could also think of doing something "big and different" that doesnt take up so much space....Whole Lamb leg? Prime Rib? Pork Belly? Beef Tongue? Competition Style Brisket? Just spitballing here :)

What does everyone think?


----------



## jarjarchef

Got some bad news from the place I go for the whole pigs. We missed the order cut off timeline for a fresh pig. Even if I was to order a frozen one they would not get it till next week and it will take a minimum of 3 days to thaw. I don't have the space or means to thaw it properly and safely. So it looks like we are back to the original plan.

I plan on doing a brisket sous vide again this year. Maybe Keith and Doug will get to try it this year.


----------



## carol506

We're up for whatever group wants. Those are very interestig choices, Doug.  All sound good.  I've never had tongue and only lamb I've had is chops.

Starting to gather my ingredients.  How many are camping Thursday night?  Thinking about a pot of red beans and rice.


----------



## JckDanls 07

We'll be there Thursday and staying until Monday...


----------



## bobcats110

This from the Highlands Hammock park site - not sure how "breaking" it is, but is positive.

"Areas within the park that are now open to the public include the picnic area and the campgrounds.  The Ranger Station is now receiving campers and honoring reservations.  Visitors may access the picnic pavilions, the playground and visit the Civilian Conservation Corps Museum.  Visitors are advised that the park is no longer under a boil water notice.  As areas and facilities reopen, announcements will be posted as “Alerts” on the park website. Visitors may also check by calling the Ranger Station at (863) 386-6094 and pressing 0 to speak with a Ranger.  CCC Museum hours of operation are limited depending on the availability of volunteer docents."


----------



## jarjarchef

Not sure what time I will get there on Friday, but planning on making a gumbo if that has not been already spoken for.

Doug, defiantly not bringing my smoker. So ill throw the brisket in your smoker if you have room. Since I am doing a brisket for dinner on Saturday. I will not be planning on doing any ribs this year. So I will offer up my services as a judge or advisor if you want.

At this time I will have my sous vide cook chamber with me for the brisket. I am also working on making a cold smoker for cheese and other items like it that can be used during the summer in Florida. So if you want to bring some cheese along we can smoke it. We might even be able to pull off smoking some butter too.

We are slow and our menus have not required us to get the plastic containers. So I will only have a few with me to use at the event. After the event they can find a new home if needed.

I absolutely suck a remembering names. The member who came last year for the first time and sharpened most peoples knifes. Anyone remember his Member Name. I need to try and get ahold of him. I have something he might be interested in.


----------



## nimrod

Jeremy,
 I believe his name is Wayne, he goes by TripleQ

I had planned on doing the mailbox mod. cold smoker so I'll be interested in seeing your cold smoker.
Craig


----------



## orlandosmoking

I don't see much talk about side dishes on here so I did a little pre gathering shopping this weekend. My award winning competition version of Dutches Wicked Baked Beans will return to the menu this year after taking last year off. (Doug, I may need a spot in your smoker for this as I am only planning to bring a mini at this point)
Also planning to bring the steamer and some fresh corn on the cob. Still undecided on meats. May do overnight cook for lunchtime pulled pork again? Anyone know how many entries for ribs? Trying to decide if I want to play along or not. 
Also will bring a "ladder toss" game, and some extra chairs as usual.


----------



## jarjarchef

Looking forward to some Wicked Beans.... my wife maybe not.....
I was planning on doing a side or two. It really depends on if Charlyn goes or not on what I make. Want to make sure there are low carb options for her.

I do have my cornhole set I can bring or has that been covered.

Doug, do you still want me to bring my cromecast to hook up to your TV or are we giving it a pass? I would like to see the Miami game, but I can watch it on my tablet if needed.

I am sure it is covered, but to lazy to look. About how many people are we expecting for Friday night?


----------



## jarjarchef

So I may have a issue with going now. I will keep posted. But in short my transfer happens on 11/12. So time off my be an issue.


----------



## SmokinAl

Hey guys I have 2 foodsavers for sale. They are v-3840 models. They both are in good condition & I have had a few people who wanted them, but the shipping is outrageous. If one of you is interested in buying them, I'll sell 1 for $75, or you can have both of them for $100. If 2 of you each want one, you can each have one for $50. I can bring them to the gathering.







Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

Al..  I'll take them both ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  So I just ordered 18/20 mm sheep casings from Syracuse Casing ... will be my first time using sheep..  hopefully Rick (NEPAS) will be there when we stuff so he can give advice...

Rick..  will I need to do anything with them before hand (a soak)...  You know the company and their product...  they are pre-tubed

PS.  The mini smokehouse is done .. just need to get some clay (terracotta) tile for the bottom and some latches for the door (this weekend) ... need to get it seasoned yet ...


----------



## SmokinAl

jckdanls 07 said:


> Al..  I'll take them both ...



OK Keith I'll bring them with me!
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then....  I am bringing my grinder and stuffer...  will be making some snack sticks and breakfast sausage... I am bringing one whole Boston Butt to chip in towards these two things...  I'm thinking maybe 3-4 whole butts total should be plenty...  If anybody wants to bring more butts along with seasonings and casings to make sausages (Italian, Kielbasa, or whatever seasoning you want) to take some home your more than welcome to use the equipment .... I will be there to kinda guide ya along in making them ..

I am making a maple bourbon ham for friday night (as usual).. we will need some sides to go with it ... ... Charlotte will ether be making a ham and bean soup with left over ham (if any) on Sat. or a broccoli salad for Sat. evening... I believe she will be making some kinda dessert as well ..  I will be doing the friendly rib comp too ...  We are arriving on Thursday and staying until Monday


----------



## SmokinAl

OK fellas I have one more item to sell. It's a Torrey Model ss-300 meat & cheese slicer.
It is huge, it has a 12" blade, sharpening stones, all stainless steel & aluminum.
It weighs 84 lbs. It's just too big for Judy & I to handle. I've only used it maybe 6 or 7 times.
I paid close to $1000 for it new. I will sell it for $400 if you can come to my house & pick it up.
I don't think it will fit in the trunk of my Mustang, and shipping cost would be a deal breaker.







Let me know if anyone is interested!
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

damn it Al....  my slicer is broke...  and I've been wanting a 12" ..  just can't swing it right now .. maybe it will still be available when I can...


----------



## carol506

I plan on red beans and rice for Thurs night, feeds a bunch. I have 10 lbs of wings for Sat night and will bring 3Lb bacon, sack of potatoes and 3 doz eggs for group breakfast.  John will be entering ribs in competition as well.  Will be trying out my new 17 in Blackstone griddle.


----------



## carol506

Plan change, no red beans.


----------



## dougmays

Howdy all! I think i've updated page 1 with the most recently food and activity updates, but let me know if i missed anything.

Cheese - I'll bring some cheese for the cold smokers. I did not receive any swag from Todd this year (so far) so if people can bring their A-Maze-N smokers for this project and/or pellets/dust, i'm out i believe of supplies. Need to order more.

Rib/Drink Comps - As of now I have Keith, John, Don(?), and myself for the Ribs. Am I missing anyone. Also who was going to compete in the cocktail drink competition? As of now I think only Kevin and I expressed interest. Thinking about having judging/tasting for this around 2pm?

Smokehouse - 

 JckDanls 07
 i have some terra-cotta blocks in my backyard i can bring if you need them, i dont have much of a use for them

I'm planning on arriving Friday late morning or before noon at least. Thinking of doing the boil as a lunch snack once i get setup a bit. As of now it looks like anyone who is there on Thursday is on their own for food.

@tripleq Wayne we haven't heard from you buddy, are you planning on attending this year?

...MORE TO COME AS I THINK OF IT :)


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I might show up friday sometime, for shur on sat. Solo for me as my wife has to work.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

jckdanls 07 said:


> ok..  So I just ordered 18/20 mm sheep casings from Syracuse Casing ... will be my first time using sheep..  hopefully Rick (NEPAS) will be there when we stuff so he can give advice...
> 
> Rick..  will I need to do anything with them before hand (a soak)...  You know the company and their product...  they are pre-tubed
> 
> PS.  The mini smokehouse is done .. just need to get some clay (terracotta) tile for the bottom and some latches for the door (this weekend) ... need to get it seasoned yet ...



You can soak an hour or so before stuffing, leave em on the tube.


----------



## dougmays

Woo hoo!! Some more swag from Jeff!


----------



## floridasteve

Hi guys and gals!  Sorry for not being involved in the plannng.  My wife has had some health problems that have kept me busy.  But she’s on the mend and I’m come to the gathering!

I’m planning on arriving Thursday.  Haven’t read much chatter about that evening plans.  Gordon’s has whole chickens on special, so I think I’ll pick one up and bring it for Thursday.

I will make some of my world famous scolloped potatoes for Friday night.  Nothing goes better with Han, imho. LOL 

Saturday I think I’ll do Mac and cheese.  I thought about bringing a turkey, but it sounds like y’all have the meat covered.  I’m open of this, so let me know if y’all have a preference.

Counting the days — I need the break!


----------



## floridasteve

Oh!  And to keep from imbarassing y’all again, I’ll be sitting out on the rib comp.  unless I change my mind.  Which I probably won’t.  Unless I do.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Steve...  glad to hear Momma's on the mend... as for the gathering... If you look at page one (the list) you will see that somebody is already doing mac n cheese for Sat. evening...  There really isn't that much meat being made for Sat. night... I'm only seeing Doug's thighs actually...  I believe Carol said here wings would be a lunch item... Al is bringing seafood gumbo for lunch as well...   And I'm sure that the ribs (pretty much for comp only) will not be anywhere's near enough for everybody (what's left over)...  So maybe a turkey would be a plus..  

Is anybody else making something for Sat that hasn't been mentioned yet ??


----------



## floridasteve

I think Jeremy is doing a brisket for Saturday night, but I’ll bring a turkey to add to the fair.  I will be spatchcocking it.

I’ll also bring some sliced sirloin tip roast for sandwitches.


----------



## JckDanls 07

It's not sounding very promising for Jeremy coming..  hopefully he can...


----------



## dougmays

What Keith said, Saturday evening is looking light as of now and its looking like we'll have the largest group yet, so the more the merrier!

Only 1 week for some of y'all, 8 days for me...CAN'T WAIT!!

I'm going to hit up Sam's Club this weekend and see what catches my eye to cook up!


----------



## carol506

I was planning on wings for Sat night, but can do for mid day. Let me know preference. With John doing ribs, wings wont be smoked.

Trip to Gordons tomorrow with big list.


----------



## yogi727

New to the event.  I will bring sides for group meals.  Saturday Breakfast and Dinner???


----------



## bobcats110

dougmays said:


> Cheese - I'll bring some cheese for the cold smokers. I did not receive any swag from Todd this year (so far) so if people can bring their A-Maze-N smokers for this project and/or pellets/dust, i'm out i believe of supplies. Need to order more.
> 
> Rib/Drink Comps - As of now I have Keith, John, Don(?), and myself for the Ribs. Am I missing anyone. Also who was going to compete in the cocktail drink competition? As of now I think only Kevin and I expressed interest. Thinking about having judging/tasting for this around 2pm?



Doug - I can bring my A-Maze-N and I have a lot of dust, so if you haven't ordered yet, don't.
I think I will also throw my hat in the ring for the ribs.


----------



## bobcats110

For sides - my wife makes a Ramen noodle salad that's pretty good, and I was just thinking about maybe some smoked oyster stuffing?  Too close to Thanksgiving?


----------



## carol506

Oysters yeah!


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07
 — would you like me to bring my grinder?

Gordon’s has whole chickens on sale so I’ll try to pick up a couple for whenever they’re needed.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Steve...  I think we'll be good on the grinder... 

Bobcats..  everything mentioned sounds good ... 

What I do ask is that whoever is gonna bring Boston Butts for grinding to cut them up in chunks/strips and freeze them...  keep frozen/partially frozen until needed..  meat grinds better when partially frozen/really cold ...


----------



## orlandosmoking

I'll be doing an overnight cook again, most likely pulled pork which should be ready by lunch time but could easily be held for dinner in a cooler, but possible brisket, kinda waiting to see if Jeremy is going to be able to make it or not with his sous vide brisket. I've tried both and his is better. Also will bring my sweet and sour coleslaw to go with the pulled pork. Could also go as a side for Friday dinner if needed as I'll have plenty. Still bringing steamer pot and corn on the cob. And of course my twisted version of Dutches wicked beans for dinner Saturday.
Steve... You MUST defend your title.


----------



## orlandosmoking

Kyle and Randy both want in  on the rib competition.  You all better bring it!!!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Ruh Rohhhh ...  I'm backing out... skeeeeerd


----------



## Rings Я Us

dougmays said:


> Woo hoo!! Some more swag from Jeff!



Nice for gifts..

You need to try and get one signed next time. LOL Wouldn't that be Swaggatastical?
:cool:


----------



## Rings Я Us

I have some kind of BBQ book here.. Not sure who the Author  is..Not much info about smoking or low and slow stuff in it.


----------



## Rings Я Us

I think I got this book at a garage sale or a used book store.


----------



## orlandosmoking

jckdanls 07 said:


> Ruh Rohhhh ...  I'm backing out... skeeeeerd



Me too. I just wanted to give everybody a heads up.

Just here stirring the pot, getting people fired up. It's working, got two more victims, err I mean competitors.


----------



## cuckoo4141

Been laying low here. I'm up for the rib competition and sitting on the fence as far as contributing to the others. Will have something though. Work has been crazy with night shifts and long days. Ready to relax and enjoy some nice weather!


----------



## tiki guy

Been gone from here a while ....wow lots to read and catch up on ! 
Just decided to come on Friday to relax and enjoy MORE hanging out at the Gathering .....
So ...Fri , Sat , Sunday .......


----------



## JckDanls 07

Great...  glad to hear more people are getting in on the rib comp....  thinking the judges are gonna be pretty full...  LOL...
Steve...  there may be plenty of ribs now (no turkey needed, unless you want to) , If everybody that's in does at least a couple slabs each...
Welp..  I tried desperately...  and failed miserably...  on firing the smokehouse with charcoal and wood chunks..  to many air leaks to control temps...  just gonna go back to electric ..

Getting close now...  brought the camper up from storage and going through it... getting excited.. only 3 more days of work...YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAA.....


----------



## ojenny

Hi! I'm looking at the food list and I'm a little confused.... Having trouble following everything.  
I'm on the list for mac&cheese for Saturday dinner but that's all....  I want to bring/do more! Do I need to bring any meat for Saturday? I can smoke a mean butt..... 
How about some Dutch oven pizzas for Friday dinner?
Sharon Gibson @yogi and I are bringing our whole cast iron setup, and we have this down to an art! We are up for bringing some breakfast dishes for Saturday morning.  Any requests? Biscuits & gravy maybe? 
I know she's making her famous Cowboy beans for Saturday night. If there is anything else we need to bring let me know


----------



## nimrod

OJenny,
 From past experience, some of us love a good early breakfast, most are not early risers. I know that doesn't clear it up but  don't expect a whole bunch for the early morning bell. I will be there at John will be the first in line but the rest will be waking for brunch.
Oh by the way, I love biscuits & gravy...I make a good gravy but unless it is Pillsbury a poor biscuit.
 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jenny...  the list doesn't mean that that's all that person is bringing .. We love pizza and would like to try one made in the DO...  I also would like to witness/watch DO cooking ... We also love gravy and bisuits ...  We are early risers ass well... 

Went and got my meat today... a twin back of butts to put towards snack sticks and breakfast sausage .. a whole ham for Fri. night (maple/bourbon) .... and a 3 pack of BB ribs ..  Also my neighbor just gave me 4 packs of venison (fresh) 2 of them already made into breakfast sausage and 2 just ground up..  gonna add some pork fat to those two and make snack sticks with em ...


----------



## dougmays

bobcats110 said:


> Doug - I can bring my A-Maze-N and I have a lot of dust, so if you haven't ordered yet, don't.
> I think I will also throw my hat in the ring for the ribs.


Awesome, sounds good @bobcats110 



bobcats110 said:


> For sides - my wife makes a Ramen noodle salad that's pretty good, and I was just thinking about maybe some smoked oyster stuffing?  Too close to Thanksgiving?


I'll add these to page 1, sounds great!



jckdanls 07 said:


> Steve...  I think we'll be good on the grinder...
> 
> Bobcats..  everything mentioned sounds good ...
> 
> What I do ask is that whoever is gonna bring Boston Butts for grinding to cut them up in chunks/strips and freeze them...  keep frozen/partially frozen until needed..  meat grinds better when partially frozen/really cold ...


Keith - I just pulled a butt out of my freezer to defrost for the snacksticks, i'll chop it up thursday night and re-freeze


Rings Я Us said:


> Nice for gifts..
> 
> You need to try and get one signed next time. LOL Wouldn't that be Swaggatastical?
> :cool:


@Rings Я Us - The first couple years we got signed ones from Jeff but recently they are dropshipped from Amazon 



cuckoo4141 said:


> Been laying low here. I'm up for the rib competition and sitting on the fence as far as contributing to the others. Will have something though. Work has been crazy with night shifts and long days. Ready to relax and enjoy some nice weather!


It'll be good to meet you 

 cuckoo4141
 and i'll put  you down for the rib-off!



tiki guy said:


> Been gone from here a while ....wow lots to read and catch up on !
> Just decided to come on Friday to relax and enjoy MORE hanging out at the Gathering .....
> So ...Fri , Sat , Sunday .......


I was starting to wonder if you were still coming 

 tiki guy
 since you've been quiet, glad yall can make it!



ojenny said:


> Hi! I'm looking at the food list and I'm a little confused.... Having trouble following everything.
> I'm on the list for mac&cheese for Saturday dinner but that's all....  I want to bring/do more! Do I need to bring any meat for Saturday? I can smoke a mean butt.....
> How about some Dutch oven pizzas for Friday dinner?
> Sharon Gibson @yogi and I are bringing our whole cast iron setup, and we have this down to an art! We are up for bringing some breakfast dishes for Saturday morning.  Any requests? Biscuits & gravy maybe?
> I know she's making her famous Cowboy beans for Saturday night. If there is anything else we need to bring let me know




 ojenny
 and Yogi, the menu on page 1 is just kind of a tentative placeholder for people to call out what they'll be making but we generally have more then just that. So please make anything you'd like :) We generally have kind of a free for all mentatility on food so we dont have official eating times, food generally comes out throughout the day! I'd love to see some DO mastery, i'm still learning how it season mine so i'd love to pick y'all brains on that and see the setup. DO Pizza sounds amazing!



The week is here everyone, can't wait! I think we are good on Supplies. Any other lose ends we are missing from previous years?!


----------



## tiki guy

daily_picdump_1676_640_21.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Aug 13, 2017


















maitai-copy.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Aug 4, 2017








 Gettin Packed up all this week .........see ya FRIDAY


----------



## cuckoo4141

dougmays said:


> It'll be good to meet you
> 
> cuckoo4141
> and i'll put you down for the rib-off!



We have met before but I'll leave it to you to ponder. 
Have 4 slabs of ribs to cook so there will be dinner left overs and Wendy will make tater salad. 
Craig we aren't scheduled until Friday. Might take an early morning Jeep ride and pull the cooker over. Would it be OK to put on your site until I arrive with the camper?


----------



## dougmays

cuckoo4141 said:


> We have met before but I'll leave it to you to ponder.



Oh wait! I recognize the smoker, Manatee County Fair Cook Off?!


----------



## cuckoo4141

No sir. Your Spring get together. Road the bike over and visited for a short stint drinking your beer and played a couple games of cornhole


----------



## ega-q

Got site 128, a little late to the game did not know if I could get time off work. Will be showing up Thursday and staying till Sunday. I will have twice baked potatoes for Saturday Lunch/Dinner. Might join the cocktail comp probably not the Ribs (I know I can't compare to the others on the list). I will have other things (sides) for the other meals.

See you all soon
~Scott


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal Scott...  glad you can make it..  will be good to see ya ... 

Doug..  don't worry about refreezing... just bury good in ice so it will be cold ...


----------



## carol506

cuckoo4141 said:


> We have met before but I'll leave it to you to ponder.
> Have 4 slabs of ribs to cook so there will be dinner left overs and Wendy will make tater salad.
> Craig we aren't scheduled until Friday. Might take an early morning Jeep ride and pull the cooker over. Would it be OK to put on your site until I arrive with the camper?


Frank, Craig and I are side by side so lots if room for yor smoker.


----------



## JckDanls 07

LOL..  we have half the campground...  so plenty of room for the smoker...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I got some fresh smoked owens SS, fermented SS and some dry cured landjager im bringing. All vac sealed so we will need to slice up or cut.

Need any smoked cheeses?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Rick..  do you by any chance have any of the 7 pepper seasoning from Owens ??


----------



## BGKYSmoker

jckdanls 07 said:


> Rick..  do you by any chance have any of the 7 pepper seasoning from Owens ??


I think so. Will look in the AM. How much you need if i gots


----------



## JckDanls 07

just enough for a 5lb batch or smaller ... just wanna try some before ordering...  as well as others ..


----------



## BGKYSmoker

jckdanls 07 said:


> just enough for a 5lb batch or smaller ... just wanna try some before ordering...  as well as others ..


The 7 peppr i dont have enuff for 5lbs, but i do on the wildfire.


----------



## JckDanls 07

thinking just a few lb's worth of the wildfire..   don't wanna use up all your seasoning ... 

OK..  down to crunch time... Aughta be interesting with the size of the crowd ... 

Sorry to say but...  Van called me and said that Phyllis and he had to change plans at the last minute and won't be making it this year .. They will be missed...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

jckdanls 07 said:


> thinking just a few lb's worth of the wildfire..   don't wanna use up all your seasoning ...
> 
> OK..  down to crunch time... Aughta be interesting with the size of the crowd ...
> 
> Sorry to say but...  Van called me and said that Phyllis and he had to change plans at the last minute and won't be making it this year .. They will be missed...


will bring both, you might get a pound from the 7peppr


----------



## dougmays

cuckoo4141 said:


> No sir. Your Spring get together. Road the bike over and visited for a short stint drinking your beer and played a couple games of cornhole


AH HA! That's right! I'll be good to see you again!



ega-q said:


> Got site 128, a little late to the game did not know if I could get time off work. Will be showing up Thursday and staying till Sunday. I will have twice baked potatoes for Saturday Lunch/Dinner. Might join the cocktail comp probably not the Ribs (I know I can't compare to the others on the list). I will have other things (sides) for the other meals.
> 
> See you all soon
> ~Scott


Scott! Glad to see you'll make it brother!



jckdanls 07 said:


> Good deal Scott...  glad you can make it..  will be good to see ya ...
> 
> Doug..  don't worry about refreezing... just bury good in ice so it will be cold ...



Cool..i was actually just going to post and see if 

 jarjarchef
 wouldn't mind doing a de-boning demo with my butt (did i just say that?!)....i could definitely use pointers in quickly de-boning. If its alot of work and you feeling like just relaxing, no biggie



nepas said:


> I got some fresh smoked owens SS, fermented SS and some dry cured landjager im bringing. All vac sealed so we will need to slice up or cut.
> 
> Need any smoked cheeses?


DROOOOOL


----------



## dougmays

Agree...this year will be interesting with this large of an attendance but its very exciting to see how far we've come!!


----------



## dougmays

I was thinking of bringing my Sweet Smoke Q Drum smoker as well but looks like we have plenty of smoker space, so one less thing for me to pack. Maybe ill use this space for a spare cooler for ice

For those bringing supplies for the group..just keep in mind that we have what looks like 13-15 forum members and probably at least that many guests coming (which is awesome!!) but we might need to bring more then we have in the past. I'm going to grab a 2nd pack of plasticware at Sam's tonight

I'm sad i wont be there tomorrow night with you early arrivals but i'm planning on hitting the road Friday morning to head down


----------



## nimrod

Frank,
 No problem putting the smoker on our site.
Hitting the stores and loading the camper today. Finally put some new tires on the camper.
Craig


----------



## dougmays

Sorry for the message post bomb but everything is coming to be in spurts...

As for TV and Saturday College Football..for those interested....What are our current options? Does anyone have a satellite or HD Antenna? I have a TV i can bring. 



 jarjarchef
 - you had asked me about bringing a chromecast, i dont think that'll be viable this year since they go rid of Wifi there. If anyone has a HotSpot we can. 

In the past anyone with a satellite dish would be idea. I'm sure the RV crew have some kind of answer to this....

Games to Watch:
UM vs VA - Noon on ABC
Florida vs UAB - 4pm on SEC Network
anyone else??


----------



## floridasteve

dougmays said:


> Cool..i was actually just going to post and see if
> 
> jarjarchef
> wouldn't mind doing a de-boning demo with my butt (did i just say that?!)....i could definitely use pointers in quickly de-boning. If its alot of work and you feeling like just relaxing, no biggie



WOW!  You just put relaxing, deboning my butt, and no biggie into the same sentence.  Yep, it should be an nterestering gathering. LOL


----------



## floridasteve

Packing up now.  I’m bring two teryokae marinaded chickens for whenever (maybe Thursday night?), fixens for scolloped augraten potatoes for Friday night, a Turkey for Saturday night, and a few pounds of smoked sirloin tip roast, thinly sliced, for sandwiches throughout.  *Hope* to leave on the 1.5 hour drive about noon.


----------



## jarjarchef

So just found out that I get the weekend off. I am still on the fence, but will at least be there Saturday even if we drive down for the day.

Guess I need to go to the store and get the brisket...... ;)


----------



## jarjarchef

dougmays said:


> Sorry for the message post bomb but everything is coming to be in spurts...
> 
> As for TV and Saturday College Football..for those interested....What are our current options? Does anyone have a satellite or HD Antenna? I have a TV i can bring.
> 
> 
> 
> jarjarchef
> - you had asked me about bringing a chromecast, i dont think that'll be viable this year since they go rid of Wifi there. If anyone has a HotSpot we can.
> 
> In the past anyone with a satellite dish would be idea. I'm sure the RV crew have some kind of answer to this....
> 
> Games to Watch:
> UM vs VA - Noon on ABC
> Florida vs UAB - 4pm on SEC Network
> anyone else??



Doug I can bring my Cromecast. I can use my phone as a hot spot if needed and can get reception..... I will see how much one of the antenna things cost when I get the brisket.


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> Guess I need to go to the store and get the brisket...... ;)



Thank goodness your off and cooking brisket. Was getting a little worried I'd have to follow through and cook one in your absence. Lol


----------



## orlandosmoking

My phone can be a hotspot as well, IF TMobile has a signal out there.


----------



## orlandosmoking

Doug, please don't make us watch the Gators game. Just can't. Lol


----------



## jarjarchef

orlandosmoking said:


> Thank goodness your off and cooking brisket. Was getting a little worried I'd have to follow through and cook one in your absence. Lol



You can still do one if you want. We can have our own brisket cook off



orlandosmoking said:


> Doug, please don't make us watch the Gators game. Just can't. Lol



Not sure about the Gators, but I need to watch my Canes break out the Chain!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Trying to load stuff up... not going to well...  (I sat down)...  The only thing loaded so far is the firewood (4x4's) ...


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> You can still do one if you want. We can have our own brisket cook off



But you're in the pro division.
That be like hurricanes vs gators. 
Haha sorry Doug


----------



## pc farmer

I been watching this   Sounds like alot of fun.  If only I was rich.


----------



## jarjarchef

orlandosmoking said:


> But you're in the pro division.
> That be like hurricanes vs gators.
> Haha sorry Doug



Having 2 different styles of brisket would not suck. Then we could see the difference between sous vide and traditional brisket. We could call it a test. If you want we could even use the same rub i use.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Damn Jeremy...  your bright and early...  washing truck now...


----------



## carol506

Our friends, the Bemillers  won't make gathering as their yard is so wet they can't get camper out without getting stuck.

Getting ready to load camper, should arrive around noon.


----------



## nimrod

We will be leaving later than planned, we have a young guest coming with us, will be leaving once he gets out of school. Will be on the road after 4 today.
The weather in Sebring looks to be perfect this weekend!


----------



## ega-q

Working (hopefully) half day final pack up hope to be there by 4.


----------



## dougmays

orlandosmoking said:


> Doug, please don't make us watch the Gators game. Just can't. Lol


It's tough...but I CAN'T not watch, call me a masocist 



jarjarchef said:


> You can still do one if you want. We can have our own brisket cook off


I like this idea:) 

 orlandosmoking
  ii have some left over brisket rub as well.



jckdanls 07 said:


> Trying to load stuff up... not going to well...  (I sat down)...  The only thing loaded so far is the firewood (4x4's) ...


I feel ya! I've been slowly gathering stuff on my living room floor



c farmer said:


> I been watching this   Sounds like alot of fun.  If only I was rich.


Next year?!


----------



## dougmays

I got 2 large bricks of cheese from Walmart for smoking if we get a nice cold morning, which i think we will!

Pork Butts are on sale at my local grocery store for $.89/lb :eek::eek:

Do we need my extra TV for watching football or do we have that covered from one of the RVers?


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  pretty much ready.....  shower and I'm out ... 

when y'all get there please tell me what it is I forgot ...  whatever it is I hope somebody will have it... 

"BE THERE OR BE SQUARE" ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

my tv is bolted down...


----------



## dougmays

i'll plan to bring my extra one unless someone else chimes in. 

Oh man i wish i could just hit the road now and go!!! But i have to work and i'm not even packed yet LOL.

I decided to do shredded beef braised in wine and soy sauce for sliders instead of the stuffed chicken thighs (feeling lazy).

I just realized my cornhole boards are being used by my tailgate crew this weekend, do we need mine or do we have others?


----------



## floridasteve

Running about an hour late.  ETA 2:45


----------



## nimrod

.89 lbs!! Down here the price competes with sirloin. Haven't seen it that low in years.
 My TV is only 24 inch, not much for a crowd to watch. Mind of like those old magnet/vibrate football games when I was a kid.
Back to loading....


----------



## orlandosmoking

Well I'm not so sure if this is a good idea or not, but the ”brisket off” is on. Stepping up to the pro division. 
smh


----------



## cuckoo4141

dougmays said:


> I just realized my cornhole boards are being used by my tailgate crew this weekend, do we need mine or do we have others?



Pulled mine out a couple nights ago and wiped em down. Got it covered!


----------



## dougmays

cuckoo4141 said:


> Pulled mine out a couple nights ago and wiped em down. Got it covered!



Awesome! Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow! Got my truck partially loaded, getting my smoker out of storage tonight


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Hey i have a like new used 2x insta pot electric pressure cooker i can bring $30


----------



## BGKYSmoker

getting there tonight?

I may be there tomorrow for while. Sat for sure


----------



## orlandosmoking

nepas said:


> Hey i have a like new used 2x insta pot electric pressure cooker i can bring $30


Picture? Or link to it online. Think my wife probably wants it.


----------



## dougmays

I"m interested in details as well if you have like a amazon link or something 

 BGKYSmoker


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I can take a pic of it, think i still have the instructions. Has SS inner removable pot, bottom wire rack, 2 kinds of paddles for rice or something and measuring cup. Its the instapot ip-duo60


----------



## dougmays

I'll give 

 orlandosmoking
 first dibs but if he doesnt want it i'll take it


----------



## jarjarchef

orlandosmoking said:


> Well I'm not so sure if this is a good idea or not, but the ”brisket off” is on. Stepping up to the pro division.
> smh



No guts no glory!!!!
Mine went into the sous vide this morning around 8am.


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> No guts no glory!!!!
> Mine went into the sous vide this morning around 8am.


Ain't skeeered.
Nothing like a head start though. Mine going overnight Friday night. I expect a beat down but gonna do my best. Hopefully it doesn't suck.


----------



## orlandosmoking

nepas said:


> I can take a pic of it, think i still have the instructions. Has SS inner removable pot, bottom wire rack, 2 kinds of paddles for rice or something and measuring cup. Its the instapot ip-duo60



Don't worry about the pic. Looked it up. Karla wants it. Bringing cash.


----------



## floridasteve

The fun has begun!


----------



## jarjarchef

Wish In was there. Just got home from work. 
I have a ton of stuff to do before I leave tomorrow. Not sure what time I'll get there.


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> Wish In was there. Just got home from work.
> I have a ton of stuff to do before I leave tomorrow. Not sure what time I'll get there.[/QUOTE



Story of my life lol. Can't wait to get there


----------



## bobcats110

Can't wait to meet everyone tomorrow.  Car is loaded, just need to get ice in the coolers tomorrow.  May plan is to get there around 11, set up our camp, hang out a little, then head back to Riverview to get the rest of my crew around 2:30.  Back on site around 6 (I hope).  

I've bailed on the stuffing, but the raman salad is ready to go.  I'm also still willing to help out with extra ice, but won't have cooler space for it, so I can make a supply run on Satuday maybe to stock us back up.


----------



## dougmays

Oh man just got super jealous! Gotta do a few things in the morning but hoping to be on the road before 10am...should be there by noonish to 1ish! 

I think i have room for another big cooler in my truck so if i do i'll grab some extra ice as well! if anyone needs anything from the store i'm hitting sam's and publix tomorrow morning.

Drink a few for me! i'm cheers-ing a glass of Rye with yall right now!



 orlandosmoking
 - Dont you even succumb to defeat before the battle!


----------



## orlandosmoking

[USER=34399 said:
			
		

> @orlandosmoking[/USER] - Dont you even succumb to defeat before the battle!



Don't worry, bringing my A game. Not gonna make it easy for my opponent. Was drinking during my previous post.


----------



## jarjarchef

orlandosmoking said:


> Don't worry, bringing my A game. Not gonna make it easy for my opponent. Was drinking during my previous post.



Just don't use the drinking as an excuses when mine is better!!!! 

Honestly I want to see the 2 side by side to compare. I have not had the opportunity to do that yet. In a way I hope traditional wins out.....


----------



## dougmays

well...i'm packed up ahead of schedule...now just trying to figure out what i'm forgettting! i feel like i have to much free space in my truck LOL


----------



## jarjarchef

dougmays said:


> well...i'm packed up ahead of schedule...now just trying to figure out what i'm forgettting! i feel like i have to much free space in my truck LOL



Beer food charcoal? Yes to all 3. Then you are good!


----------



## dougmays

Lol.... You're right I guess I was overthinking it


----------



## dougmays

On the road got to make one or two stops and then lighten up some asphalt


----------



## orlandosmoking

jarjarchef said:


> Just don't use the drinking as an excuses when mine is better!!!!
> 
> Honestly I want to see the 2 side by side to compare. I have not had the opportunity to do that yet. In a way I hope traditional wins out.....



Yours isn't going to be better! Start thinking of your excuses now. Lol


----------



## dougmays

Watch out he'll bring out the chocolate sauce


----------



## orlandosmoking

On the road finially. ETA 2:40


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Here is the instapot model.












I need to down size a stuffer also.

Very well taken care of older LEM 5lb with metal gears. This stuffer has had over 3000 lbs put thru it with 0 problems.

Brines. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
$45


----------



## orlandosmoking

BGKYSmoker
,
My wife Karla definitely wants the pressure cooker.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

orlandosmoking said:


> BGKYSmoker
> ,
> My wife Karla definitely wants the pressure cooker.


Ok

Are you bringing more containers?


----------



## jarjarchef

Finally on the road. See ya around 5.


----------



## floridasteve

Keith’s Double Smoked Ham.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Be there around 10-11ish in the morning.


----------



## SmokinAl

We should be there around 11:00-12:00.
Getting ready to start heating up the gumbo.
Al


----------



## floridasteve

nepas said:


> Here is the instapot model.
> View attachment 344557
> 
> 
> View attachment 344558
> 
> 
> I need to down size a stuffer also.
> 
> Very well taken care of older LEM 5lb with metal gears. This stuffer has had over 3000 lbs put thru it with 0 problems.
> 
> Brines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 344559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $45


SOLD. BRING IT


----------



## nimrod

Got the Trailblazer home with no issues. Big THANK YOU to Steve & Keith for the help.
The Fall Gathering was just fantastic!!! The weather could not have been better and the food was out of this world. Keith & NEPAS showed us how to make super good snack sticks and everyone got to take home a bunch. Doug showed us how to make smoked cheese and again we got some to take home. Everyone pitched in for one meal or another, Carol,John, Louis & Gene with breakfasts. O'Jenny and Sharon made a big impression with some fantastic Dutch Oven meal!!! It was great to see Frank & Wendy again. Karen's (Tikiman) slaw was delicious & Charlotte's sausage dip was to die for. Congratulations to  Bobcat for taking 1rst place in the rib cook off! I can't name everyone but this was the best year yet!!!  
Had a great time and Mason already asked if he can go with us again next year.
Craig & Ann


----------



## bobcats110

Was great to meet everyone for our first gathering, which also happened to be our daughters' first camping experience.  They were a bit shy, but I'm sure after a few more events they will warm up to everyone.  Thanks for being such an awesome group of people to hang out with.  We had a great time and can't wait for the next one where I hope to defend my crown.  Doug and Keith, thanks for starting such a great event.  Was great to finally meet Al and his wife, Jeremea (spelling?) can't wait to see you next summer at Disney, and let's have a mini-gathering in Brandenton with that crew.

Forgot to say "THANKS" to Jeff for the "Smoking Meat" book that was the prize for winning.  Still haven't unpacked all our books, and if I find that I already have it, we'll figure out a fun way to pass it along.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Again was a good time to get with friends old and new.
I ate so much.....Again


----------



## SmokinAl

Judy & I had a great time seeing old friends & meeting some new ones.
Hope to see you all again next year!
Al


----------



## dougmays

Great weekend and I would have to say this has been the best one yet! Such a great turnout and it was nice to meet alot of new faces as well as see the old (no age joke intended haha)!

I'll upload some pictures that I have later and can't wait to see the others that peopled Snapped on their cameras and phones! 

Such a perfect weekend and great group of people! Biggest one yet! All the food was delicious as well, which I had more time and belly space to enjoy all of it haha


----------



## cuckoo4141

Awesome get together with some great weather. Was cool to meet so many new people and learn about smoking cheese and making the meat sticks. Other plus was getting to hang out with some old friends we haven't seen in awhile. Been way to long and we will do it again. Carol our reservations have been made. Had a blast and a big thanks to those whom put it together!


----------



## carol506

Join us April 20-22, 2018 at Fisheating Creek and have a Spring Gathering.  ;).  

Fisheating Creek Outpost for reservations


----------



## tiki guy

FANTASTIC GATHERING ! 
Great to see old friends and meet new ones , unbelievable amounts of food this year ! 
Thanks To Keith & Doug for once again holding , planning ,and hosting another South Florida Gathering 
I have sent Doug a link to pic's and he is working on getting them posted for all to see. 

Keith I apologize for not stopping by Sunday Night to sit around the campfire ....but after a long hike we ate some leftovers from the week end , had a few drinks ...and woke up at 8 AM   Slept right on through.
I'm sure you needed the rst as well ...YOU again out did yourself between that Ham all the treats and snack sticks I don't know how you do it !  We are all lucky for a guy like you , THANK YOU , THANK YOU , THANK YOU !


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well OK Then ...  made it home safe about noon today..

*""AWESOME""   *
That's been my thoughts for the last two days...  ​If it wasn't for Jeff (site owner) and Brian (and other Admins/Mods) none of this would have been possible .. Thanks a million...  Also thanks for the two books...

Just to clarify...  Doug and Al are the proud owners of this Gathering...  They started this great get together..  I've just been attending since the first one.. so for that..  'Thanks to Doug and Al"

a BIG shout out to Lisa at https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/  ....  The bags worked great...  used them on cheese and snack sticks ...

*WOWWWWWWW ... * What an awesome event ..

I will say it again (was saying it all weekend) .. I tried my best...  I was in search of something that "I didn't like" ...  but to no avail..  I never found it... will try harder next time ..

It was good to see old friends and meet/make some new ones ... hopefully all of them had a good enough time and want to return to next years (which the dates have been made already, I think)... 

More Later ...


----------



## gmc2003

Wow 15 pages, 294 replies and only one picture of a ham. Some of us from outside of the Florida area are beginning to wonder if this event really happened or was it a big hoax(LOL). Sounds like you guy/girls had a great time and we all are waiting patiently for the pic's.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us

Did Al haul his slicer in a trailer there? :D


----------



## JckDanls 07

WARNING... WARNING ...  Everybody check vehicles, rv's, tents, whatever ...  PINE SAP ...  all over my truck and awning on the camper ...


----------



## floridasteve

Had a great time, as always, and I’m already looking forward to the next one!


----------



## rubbin butts

Happy to see everyone had a good time.
Doug, you still in the Gainesville area?


----------



## JckDanls 07

I agree...  PICTURES  ...  I know there were plenty of them being taken ...


----------



## tiki guy

I sent Doug a link to post all the pictures Monday night give him sometime ( I couldn't figure out how to post them all at once )  He is working on it


----------



## jarjarchef

For those that wanted to know how to make Charlyn's winning cocktail.

http://www.tipsybartender.com/Salted+Caramel+Martini


----------



## JckDanls 07

BTW...  I'm a little upset with a couple of members .. .Rick (NEPAS) brought some of his dry cured sausages over to be cut up and shared with everybody... seems somebody decided they wanted to take them home for themselves ....  not good ...


----------



## SmokinAl

Sorry to hear that Keith!
I'm sure they will see this & be ashamed, or at least offer an explanation.
BTW, how did your sticks turn out?
Al


----------



## nimrod

Keith,
Say it isn't so!! I had some of the 2nd round of NEPAS's goodies, salami & some cheeses, they were real good and went  fast. Maybe they were just gobbled up.
 Keith's snack sticks were awesome! Really liked that Jalapeño one.
Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Sorry everyone.
It may have been my fault, i asked Doug to put in his igloo. My communication may have been off. (senior moment)


----------



## nimrod

No problem Rick. We really appreciate all you do/share with us.
 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

it's all good..  I was so busy I never seen it... 


So looking at reservations... not able to do so until Dec. 15th (11 months out)...


----------



## SmokinAl

Dec. 15th sounds good to me!
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

LOL..  No Al...  saying we can't make reservations for next year until Dec. 15th ...


----------



## danbono

Where are the pics?


----------



## orlandosmoking

In my email this morning. What are the dates for next year?


----------



## JckDanls 07

I believe Nov. 16-18th...  but I went and looked at availability the other day and it said I couldn't make reservations until Dec. 15th ... so it wouldn't even show available sites ...


----------



## orlandosmoking

nevermind
couldn't delete post so deleted content. sorry


----------



## JckDanls 07

orlandosmoking said:


> .[/QUOTE ] ..
> 
> ????


----------



## dougmays

gmc2003 said:


> Wow 15 pages, 294 replies and only one picture of a ham. Some of us from outside of the Florida area are beginning to wonder if this event really happened or was it a big hoax(LOL). Sounds like you guy/girls had a great time and we all are waiting patiently for the pic's.
> 
> Chris


Coming soon, sorry i've been out of town pretty much since the gathering



rubbin butts said:


> Happy to see everyone had a good time.
> Doug, you still in the Gainesville area?


Yes sir I am! Alachua


Howdy all, okey doke i'm finally back in town and online. I got home from the gathering on sunday and left for New Orleans to see family Wednesday early AM so didnt have time to follow this thread and post pics. 

I have a bunch of pictures from my phone and a ton from Kevin (

 tiki guy
 ). Here is the probem, i cannot find instructions on uploading multiple pictures at once with this new forum format. I've posted on the Mods forum but no answer yet. I'm going to try to reach out one more time before the arduous task of uploading individually.

Either way pics coming soon, please come back to see them all.

As for Rick's (

 BGKYSmoker
 ) cured meats and cheeses - we did cut up an snack on a bunch at the gathering tent but I should have brought a plate over for y'all working hard working on the snack sticks...i'll put that on me because that totally slipped my mind and I did realize none of you got to try some. There were some untouched items that Rick put in my cooler that i forgot about till we were all packing up. Some people asked if there was anything left as they were on their way out from Rick's collection and i didnt think to cut them up and re-seal them to divvy up to more people. So that's something i'll consider next year as well. I'm sorry for anyone who missed out and thanks Rick for brining so much deliciousness! 

We will need to work on evenly divvying up the Snack Sticks equally next year, I ended up only getting 3-4 pieces that were not packaged up...the rest was gone. 

All in all i had a great time and this was for sure the best one yet...

....STAY TUNED FOR PICTURES


----------



## dougmays

So my attempt to "embed media" from Google Drive didnt work. So here is a link to a shared Google Drive Folder, anyone with the link can view the images. Let's see if this works until i find a better way to embed all of theses images on the actual thread. 

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/19MJPqse-Ae1hrxjVTnSjZ9wvvqvkxA7y?usp=sharing


Still trying to find out from the Mods and Xforo if we can upload multiple


----------



## crazymoon

Doug, Great photos of some good food and by the looks of it folks having a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing. P.S. where's the snow ?? :)


----------



## pc farmer

Click upload file.

Choose file.

Selet your pic.  It will show up at the bottom of the page as a thumb nail.  

Repeat process for all your pics.  

Then when done click upload as full sized imagine for all.


----------



## gmc2003

Nice pics Doug looks like you folks had fun and were well fed. You need to get a group photo to reminisce. 

Chris


----------



## dougmays

crazymoon said:


> Doug, Great photos of some good food and by the looks of it folks having a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing. P.S. where's the snow ?? :)



Snow?!??! Are you crazy we are Floridians LOL



c farmer said:


> Click upload file.
> 
> Choose file.
> 
> Selet your pic.  It will show up at the bottom of the page as a thumb nail.
> 
> Repeat process for all your pics.
> 
> Then when done click upload as full sized imagine for all.


Thanks @c farmer...i just wish we could multiselect on the upload menu like we used to instead of opening the dialog each time



gmc2003 said:


> Nice pics Doug looks like you folks had fun and were well fed. You need to get a group photo to reminisce.
> 
> Chris



You're exactly right Chris, we never got a group photo :(


----------



## floridasteve

I went over and turned in my registration for the Manatee County Fair BBQ Competition, and am looking forward to seeing some of you there in January!


----------



## JckDanls 07

floridasteve said:


> I went over and turned in my registration for the Manatee County Fair BBQ Competition, and am looking forward to seeing some of you there in January!



Yup..  I mailed mine off last Fri.   so it seems we gotta do a brisket in 6 hrs (firetruck brisket..  hot and fast) ...  aughta be challenging ...


----------



## Rings Я Us

Are there any statistics on the average age of the gathering members of each state?
ha ha ha..  
I just joined when Michigan Members had there get together in July..


----------



## dougmays

Rings Я Us said:


> Are there any statistics on the average age of the gathering members of each state?
> ha ha ha..
> I just joined when Michigan Members had there get together in July..


We are all younger at heart right? haha



 floridasteve
 / 

 JckDanls 07
  - i need to send my registration today, been super busy....hopefully its not to late for the Manatee County Fair


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> We are all younger at heart right? haha
> 
> 
> 
> floridasteve
> /
> 
> JckDanls 07
> - i need to send my registration today, been super busy....hopefully its not to late for the Manatee County Fair



Should be alright...   just make sure you get it out today ...


----------



## carol506

Have a very Happy New Year everyone.

Who wants to join us at Fisheating Creek April 20 -22


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sorry I just caught up with this the pictures are great looks like a lot of fun had by all. 
2nd PA Gathering is being planned Oct 5 - 7, 2018 come join us if you can.

Warren


----------



## cuckoo4141

carol506 said:


> Who wants to join us at Fisheating Creek April 20 -22



We are booked Carol. John and Jeanette are in also.


----------



## JckDanls 07

cuckoo4141 said:


> We are booked Carol. John and Jeanette are in also.




We just sold our camper last week... Don't know if we'll have a new one by then... looking for that certain specific toy hauler... not having much luck tho...


----------



## carol506

Do we have date for 2018 gathering yet?  Need to make reservations.


----------



## ojenny

https://photos.app.goo.gl/CQo5ClpKKSSsDXsn1

I'm hoping this loads my pics of the Nov event. 
I've never done this before so you may end up with a hundred pictures of my dog


----------



## ojenny

It worked!!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Great photos thanks.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl

Your photo's came out great!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us

Looks like everyone who I saw were happy. :D


----------



## dougmays

Hey everyone, sorry for not seeing these messages, for some reason all my SMF emails were going to SPAM, just caught that



jckdanls 07 said:


> We just sold our camper last week... Don't know if we'll have a new one by then... looking for that certain specific toy hauler... not having much luck tho...


That's awesome Keith! 



carol506 said:


> Do we have date for 2018 gathering yet?  Need to make reservations.


Let me starting looking at the calendar! :) 



ojenny said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/CQo5ClpKKSSsDXsn1
> 
> I'm hoping this loads my pics of the Nov event.
> I've never done this before so you may end up with a hundred pictures of my dog


Thanks Jenny! I"ll take a look after i get out of this meeting at work


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jenny..  awesome pics..  thanks ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Nov. 1st wknd all sites are available

Nov. 9 th wknd two of the sites are taken already...

Nov. 16th wknd all sites are available... this is the wknd I suggest...


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not to break into your posting but Dougmays same thing here just started this week some but not all of them going to spam.

Warren


----------



## dougmays

jckdanls 07 said:


> Nov. 1st wknd all sites are available
> 
> Nov. 9 th wknd two of the sites are taken already...
> 
> Nov. 16th wknd all sites are available... this is the wknd I suggest...



I was just looking at the calendar and going to ask who preferred the weekend of the 9th or 16th. I cannot do the first weekend of November because of a yearly work trip. Nov 16th Weekend works for me. Vandy is playing the gators so not missing a great game haha! 

what does everyone think? I was also going to go ahead and put up a post about this years gathering so we can gain a larger audience. So go ahead and post thoughts on the weekends above here and i'll transfer that info over to the new thread



HalfSmoked said:


> Not to break into your posting but Dougmays same thing here just started this week some but not all of them going to spam.
> 
> Warren


I'm gonna post in the moderator forum Warren and see whats going on. thanks for the info!


----------



## JckDanls 07

if I remember correctly (which isn't often)..  thought we had conversation of this and was gonna reserve as soon as we were allowed to for the wknd of the 16th (same as last year) ??...


----------



## dougmays

Let's do it! I'm booking 81 now. 



 carol506
 - are you booking the Group Site with your discount? If not i can book it as well


----------



## dougmays

Booked. I"ll wait a couple months before posting about it on a new thread as to not interfere with upcoming gatherings in April and May


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok.. I'm gonna have to change sites as our new camper is bigger...  I will need ether 86, 88, or 89 ... which site is gonna be gathering site ?? we can go back to 88 ...  I'll get 89 .. ??


----------



## dougmays

jckdanls 07 said:


> ok.. I'm gonna have to change sites as our new camper is bigger...  I will need ether 86, 88, or 89 ... which site is gonna be gathering site ?? we can go back to 88 ...  I'll get 89 .. ??



Moving up up brother!! haha

I like the idea of 88, if we dont hear back from Carol i can book it. Or Keith if you want to book it with the discount i'll pay ya back for it


----------



## JckDanls 07

I got both ..  88 AND 89 ...    88 will be the gathering site (Fri-Sun) ... 

We will be there Thur. (15th) - Mon. (19th)...


----------



## carol506

This thread about Nov didnt not post to my email.  Saw it when replying to Keith about April.  Any idea why Im not getting post?


----------



## carol506

jckdanls 07 said:


> I got both ..  88 AND 89 ...    88 will be the gathering site (Fri-Sun) ...
> 
> We will be there Thur. (15th) - Mon. (19th)...


Phooey, Keith, you took my spt.


----------



## JckDanls 07

sorry honey..  you take mine..  87 ..  my new camper is to long for 87 ..


----------



## carol506

Got it, 87 reserved 1/15-11/18.


----------



## dougmays

Morning Folks!



 carol506
  - check your spam folder, i noticed mine started getting sent there as well and i was missing posts. I have reached out on the Mod forum but nothing back yet :/

I'm creating the 2018 Event page now! woohoo!


----------



## dougmays

Post is up!

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/8th-annual-south-florida-gathering-2018-nov-17-18.273253/


----------



## nimrod

Jenny,
 Your pictures are great! Thanks for posting them.
Craig


----------



## nimrod

OK we booked site 86, Nov 15-18. We are next to John & Carol.
 Craig & Ann


----------



## JckDanls 07

good deal Craig...  post it in this thread..  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/8th-annual-south-florida-gathering-2018-nov-17-18.273253/


----------



## nimrod

Thanks Keith!
That's just like me, not knowing what year it is. 
Got it posted correctly this time.
 Craig.


----------



## JckDanls 07

carol506 said:


> Have a very Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> Who wants to join us at Fisheating Creek April 20 -22



OK..  we reserved today..  site B3


----------



## dougmays

I wont be able to attend the FEC event this year, alot going on for me in April :/ Maybe next year!


----------



## carol506

Correction Fisheating Creek gathering April 12 weekend.


----------



## carol506

Come help christen John's outdoor kitchen March 9th.  We have room for a couple of small campers electric only.  Water from hose.  Several campgrounds within 45 minutes.  Please come.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Pictures please

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07

Carol..  how far is Daytona from you ?? That wknd we (the guys) go to Bike Week ..


----------



## carol506

About 90 miles straight down 95


----------



## dougmays

Just realized i have family in town March 9th weekend and i'm taking my mom to a concert in Tampa that Friday. Sorry i wont be able to attend. I'm sure y'all will have a great time and some good food will come out


----------



## carol506

You will be missed


----------



## dougmays

thank ya ma'am! I will miss all of you


----------



## carol506

Curious, have we gotten dates for our November gathering yet.  Friends asking.


----------



## dougmays

i need to check with my work to see when our annual Disney trip will be....let me find that out this week and get back to y'all


----------

